# need a little help!!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Well here it is. I want to buye the 08/09 k2www off line but they don't give me the spec(weight range). I ride a 155 right now so i was thinking to get the 152, but they also have a 148 aswell.
and if u wanted to know i weigh 140ish.

or to avoid all of this wait till fall and just go to the shop and ask all the Questions there and buy it at the shop.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> If you are in the 140-ish range, I would go with the 148.


did you mean if he's in the 150-ish range?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

he ment weight wise. ok Thanks a lot


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

if i did get the 148 the only thing im worried about is getting too heavy for the board. in a year or two. thats the only resond i was thinking about getting the 152. i guess i just have to think it out and see what to do.


----------

